# 68 GTO Frame Question



## GuideUncle (Jun 26, 2021)

Hello folks, my father and I are rebuilding a 68 that has been in the family for a few decades. I'm a rookie at most of this, but he has quite a bit of experience and it's been fun for me to learn and work with him. Now the question: on the front crossmember (engine support) of the frame, where the motor mount bolts in, the driver's side seems to have an angular crease or bend in the metal where it is completely flat on the passenger side. Is this a factory characteristic or caused by some past damage? In other words, should we but fixing this prior to proceeding? Knowing most of the history of the car, we're not aware of any accident that would have caused such damage, but it's certainly possible. I'm attaching a couple pictures, thanks so much for any help!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GuideUncle said:


> Hello folks, my father and I are rebuilding a 68 that has been in the family for a few decades. I'm a rookie at most of this, but he has quite a bit of experience and it's been fun for me to learn and work with him. Now the question: on the front crossmember (engine support) of the frame, where the motor mount bolts in, the driver's side seems to have an angular crease or bend in the metal where it is completely flat on the passenger side. Is this a factory characteristic or caused by some past damage? In other words, should we but fixing this prior to proceeding? Knowing most of the history of the car, we're not aware of any accident that would have caused such damage, but it's certainly possible. I'm attaching a couple pictures, thanks so much for any help!
> View attachment 143719
> View attachment 143720



Well that's a stupid question.

LOL welcome aboard. Good question so I went out to look at my '68 Lemans. I took a couple pics so you can see it. Appears to me to be flat/straight. So I am going to say that yours has "sunk."

This may be what causes the engine to sag and then the oil pan might hit the steering cross shaft. Some will use spacers (whi8ch can be purchased or fabricate yourself) to bring up the engine as they will slip between the frame/metal engine mount that is now removed.

I don't think you can effectively straighten that out and I might be concerned that it would only sink back down again - it is not the heaviest of metal thicknesses. So how you address the repair is up to you, but I would try to fix it prior to engine installation.

Others will hopefully add to this with their pics or opinions.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

agree with Jim on this. Here's a photo of my 68 frame.


----------



## GuideUncle (Jun 26, 2021)

Jim and Ed, thank you so much for the prompt and conclusive responses! Your pictures make it very clear, and we will have to make some adjustments to our frame before proceeding. We're going to talk with a couple local shops about the possibility of pulling the metal back to flush and if that doesn't seem workable then maybe we will go with the idea of shimming the motor mount brackets. 
Thanks again, there's a good chance you'll be hearing from me again as we proceed (slowly) through this process. 
Happy cruising!
-Guy


----------

